# Excel 2003



## ICFire (Oct 19, 2004)

Open a spreadsheet and highlight a cell or set of numbers and change the color of the text.

It doesn't show any change in the normal window (stays black) but changes in print preview and prints out to color printer correctly. We need it to show in the normal view as well.

Tried different printers as default, no change.

TIA!


----------

